# Other > Fun and games >  old TV shows.

## purplefan

This idea came from my modeling forum and has got a lot of people chatting. It is about TV shows from your child hood the ones you used to rush home from school to watch. 
Can you remember the theme tune or why did you like it so much. Its just a bit of fun so indulge. 

My show when i was a kid was casey jones. It was on a Saturday morning round about 7am and i used to love the adventures it go into. I cant remember any of the people on the show, but it had one of the greatest theme tunes EVER!


 :(clap):  :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

The Lone Ranger was a tv show I often watched as kid in the 1950's in 405 lines black and white.

----------

purplefan (20-06-17)

----------


## Jarre

When at primary school we used to rush home to watch Knightmare

----------


## Jaquaia

I loved Knightmare!

----------

Jarre (20-06-17),purplefan (20-06-17)

----------


## Jarre

Can you imagine todays technology, VR headsets and 4k graphics!

----------


## Jaquaia

That would be amazing!!

----------


## purplefan

Channel 5 i hear is bringing out a new nightmare series. I used to think it would be so col to go into that game. I was 23.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

The lone ranger was brilliant mike. I used to watch it on a saturday morning at the cinema.
You would get a cartoon. Normally a Disney one although on the special occasion we would get A looney tune. Then it would be flash gordon and then the lone ranger. We used to watch the Batman TV series at the cinema. Happy days.

----------


## purplefan

Any of you remember this little gem from the 1970's? Great sci fi series.

----------


## Jarre

I remember getting special permission from the boarding master to watch Bottom on friday nights when i was in secondary school. Not for all though but what I grew up with

----------


## Suzi

What about the mysterious city of gold? That had an epic theme tune..

----------



----------


## Suzi

Loved Knightmare too, Jackanory.. With one of my favourites - Georges Marvellous Medicine read by the late, great, Rik Mayall

----------

purplefan (20-06-17)

----------


## purplefan

I stii think the young ones was much better than Bottom. Did they not have a stage show called the dangerous brothers?

----------


## purplefan

I remember the mysterious cities of gold although i liked Dogtanian that was on the same time.

----------

Suzi (20-06-17)

----------


## purplefan

This is the show that got me hooked on all things Gerry Anderson.

----------

Suzi (20-06-17)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> I stii think the young ones was much better than Bottom. Did they not have a stage show called the dangerous brothers?


Rik and Ade started out as the dangerous brothers, quite right, then did the young ones, then bottom. At its best bottom was great, and they did a live show which was especially rude  :O:  

Suzi, poignantly, Rik's last performance was telling a story on Dave's Crackanory

----------


## purplefan

I went to one of the live bottom shows and i laughed so much my sides were sore. The live were so much better as they could really let the characters lose and be who they really were. Brilliant.

----------


## Jarre

I was lucky enough to go to the last 2 live shows in Nottingham, the 1st I went to w had o move seats as it was being filmed so endediup from close to the stage to the front of the circle.  There's a quick pan round where Mel, Garth, Donna and I are seen laughing for 1 second, my claim to fame lol.  The stage show allowed them to be more outrageous and not restricted by TV but also Rick Mayall forgot some lines on occasion and the ad libbing was hilarious.  The fifths favorite line for me was the time traveling outhouse toilet, named.... The Turdis!

----------

magie06 (23-06-17),purplefan (22-06-17)

----------


## Jaquaia

Trapdoor! I love Trapdoor, still watch it now.

----------


## purplefan

Used to love this show from former Yugodlavia. I sort of fancied the girl in it.  :(inlove):

----------


## Honeyflower

Prisoner cell block H. Has anyone else seen it? I have recently watched all 692 episodes on DVD. I highly recommend anyone to watch it. I believe you can watch it all on youtube.

----------


## Iam

David Attenborough's Fabulous Animals, An after school show about mythical creatures i used to rush home to watch this, and don't think I've missed one of his shows since.

----------


## purplefan

Dont remember that one iam. I do remember prisoner cell block H.
The head woman used to stand by the press in the laundry. Bea i think her name was and 
vineger T**S The evil warden.  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

II loved this show by Thunderbirds creator Jerry Anderson. Had a huge impact on me as a sci fi fan.

----------


## purplefan

Found this on youtube. Classic old comedy by the two Ronnies: "By the sea". It stared a whole load of great British actors like Thora Hird etc. Enjoy.

----------


## Jarre

Can't beat the old comedians... 
Dave Allen

----------


## purplefan

Dave Allen was class Jarre. I loved his show when he told the ghost story at the end.

----------

Jarre (11-07-17)

----------


## Iam

Not many people do remember it. but i think the whole country used to watch Cell Block H. i remember it being a big topic of conversation at work.

----------


## Iam

I remember being called in by mum to watch this.

----------


## purplefan

cor, that brough back some memories. Patrick Mcgooan was a great TV actor his other show Prisoner was a cult classic but it was Danger man that was brilliant!. Was it lou Grade from ITV who produced the series?

----------


## Iam

> cor, that brough back some memories. Patrick Mcgooan was a great TV actor his other show Prisoner was a cult classic but it was Danger man that was brilliant!. Was it lou Grade from ITV who produced the series?


I think Lou Grade was involved in some way, and i agree Danger Man was much better than it's spin off Prisoner. Randall and Hopkirk is one of my all time favourite shows i could watch it over and over again.

----------


## purplefan

It had such a great haunting theme. The American series is up on youtube it is called my partner my ghost. Not very good. I love those old show. What was the one that had the theme tune. In  the avenues and ally ways?

----------


## Iam

> It had such a great haunting theme. The American series is up on youtube it is called my partner my ghost. Not very good. I love those old show. What was the one that had the theme tune. In  the avenues and ally ways?


I think that was the Protectors with Robert Vaughn. there should be a channel dedicated to these old shows much better than some of the rubbish they show now. and they all had great theme tunes.

----------


## Iam

Clearly I watched too much TV

----------


## purplefan

I think one of the free views are showing a lot of old show from the 1960's. I always get the protectors and persuaders mixed up. I try not to use google all the time but that song was so great had to google it in the end. 
One of my all time favorite shows was Jason King. 



it was so 1960's but i loved his style. LOL.

----------


## Honeyflower

> Dont remember that one iam. I do remember prisoner cell block H.
> The head woman used to stand by the press in the laundry. Bea i think her name was and 
> vineger T**S The evil warden.


The freak was worse than vinegar.

----------


## purplefan

I have started watching this again after many years and it is a great drama. It really scared me so i hope you give it a watch. Stared Gareth Thomas. Blakes 7 fame. What ever happened to good acting in childrens TV?

----------


## Iam

I watched this again recently and it holds up pretty well, they really did make quality kids tv back then. they also made some very creepy ones.

----------


## purplefan

Yes, i remember that. I do like a good anthology series. This is another CHildrens show from 1970. It ran for 3 season and was about a magician known as Tarot. Childrens shows were a lot different back then. 
Unfortunately the first two series were wiped but season 3 still exists and it was cancelled and replaced bt the tomorrow people in 1973.

----------


## Iam

Heard people mention this show before but don't remember it. I used to be obsessed with The Tomorrow People though.

----------


## purplefan

Im trying to remember an old sci fi anthology show that was on TV in the wid sixties. It had a different story each week including Issiac Asimov but it has escaped my memory. There were a few good old sci fi shows on. I recently watched hammer house of horror TV series again and although it was a bit cheesey some of the stories were pretty good especially the One with Denholm Elliot ans the estate agent getting trapped in some buildings that were about to be demolished. He was reliving the same day with different scenarios.

----------


## Iam

Had to google this one has i don't remember it. I think it might be, Out of This World it was introduced by Boris Karloff.

----------


## purplefan

Just checked Iam, nope it wasn't that although i completely forgot about that one. It will come to me when i least expect it.

----------


## purplefan

It was called: "Out of the Unknown". Phew, just came to me there had to come on before i forgot.

----------


## purplefan

Remember this?

----------


## Iam

Witchy Poo who could forget, often wonder what they had been taking when they dreamed this up.

----------


## purplefan

There were defenitly some weird shows in the early 1970s trying to reflect the times i guess. banana splitz is another show i remember with the dune buggies. Trying to remember the name of the girl gang who used to dance onto set and bully the splits.

----------


## purplefan

For some reason i thought the theme tune was different. But a classic none the less.

----------


## purplefan

This is what 1970's Tv was all about. I loved this anthology show and especially this one. It scared the Poo out of me.

----------


## purplefan

A classic quiz that is making a come back. "I'll have an "E" Please Bob.  :(rofl):

----------


## Honeyflower

> A classic quiz that is making a come back. "I'll have an "E" Please Bob.


Oh I loved blockbusters.

----------


## purplefan

Anyone remember this classic from the 1980's? It was compulsive viewing in our house hold.

----------


## purplefan

It is about time i got the old VHS out and re watch this classic.  :(rofl):

----------

OldMike (23-08-17)

----------


## purplefan

What about this one?

----------


## S deleted

One of my favourites as a kid with a pretty cool theme tune

----------


## purplefan

There was a kid in my class who had a joe 90 cash and i was so jealous. I love Gerry Anderson stuff.

----------

